

Beestar launches centimetric motion tracker for teams and individuals - autolico
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/10/beestar-launches-with-ultra-precise-quantified-self-device-aimed-at-pro-sports/

======
autolico
Also, do not miss the indiegogo campaign:
[http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/quasp-wearable-sensors-
for...](http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/quasp-wearable-sensors-for-team-
sports/x/4711284)

~~~
unwind
I'm sure this is thrilling to folks interested in tracking their sports
performance; it does seem like a somewhat new and useful product for that
field. It's not my area of expertise at all, I just looked at it due to
general gadget/sensors/tracking interests triggering.

I found the campaign page lacking in technical detail, it repeatedly states
that it's "accurate", but never becomes more specific than saying "inch-
accurate". What does that mean? That the position of the device is tracked
with an accuracy of +/\- 1 inch? Globally? Without extra hardware "in the
field" (such as that used by the tractors discussed here just a few days ago)?
The title here uses the word "centimetric", but that's not repeated on the
campaign page.

Also, $200 _feels_ expensive to me, but again I'm not in the market, perhaps
it's magically cheap if you simply could not do this before, but now you can.

~~~
pedrosorio
Exactly, it would be interesting to get a bit more insight into the technology
given the extraordinary claims of accuracy.

~~~
cAldar
Good point. We're going to be adding a paper about the technology in the next
couple of days.

------
albor
Very interesting, it looks something I've never seen before despite my many
years in the field.

I'm very curious to see it in action, and eventually try it!

------
gtarquini
A very interesting solution that could be used in different context of
interest for the people, for the service company but specially for the Pubblic
administrations

------
rurounijones
That is actually quite a good idea. Makes me wonder what other "Quantification
as a Service" ideas are out there.

------
dibella_mauro
Great!

We want to see the system in action

------
Valtrutt
Great idea

